# Hand-coloring



## carolineruth12 (Jul 8, 2007)

I sepia-toned this picture and then colored it...let me know what you think!


----------



## astrostu (Jul 8, 2007)

I like it in terms of technique.

Does "by hand" mean that you printed it out and took some colored pencils to it, or does it mean that you carefully used the Paint Brush tool in PhotoShop?


----------



## carolineruth12 (Jul 8, 2007)

I did this entirely without the aid of a computer. Printing, sepia toning, hand coloring...everything.


----------



## PhotoPhoenix (Jul 9, 2007)

i do this also. it certainly gives your photographs a different look. i wish i could find the oils somewhere onilne for a cheaper price than what i normally see. this photo is nice though.


----------



## astrostu (Jul 9, 2007)

carolineruth12 said:


> I did this entirely without the aid of a computer. Printing, sepia toning, hand coloring...everything.



Wow.  Okay, now it's even more impressive in my eyes. 

Anyone else like that?  You form an opinion about something but then when you learn what went into it that opinion changes?


----------



## terri (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice job.    Keep up the good work!


----------



## carolineruth12 (Jul 9, 2007)

astrostu said:


> Wow.  Okay, now it's even more impressive in my eyes.
> 
> Anyone else like that?  You form an opinion about something but then when you learn what went into it that opinion changes?



Yeah i totally understand! Plus since Photoshop is so mainstream these days, it's easy to see why you would make that assumption.
Speaking of Photoshop...anyone think they should make a forum section dedicated to photoshopped images? Just an idea...might be cool though.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jul 12, 2007)

Pretty!  Did you use oils or colored pencils?  I can't wait to get back in the darkroom..


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 12, 2007)

is the paint beading up on the shoe?


----------



## carolineruth12 (Jul 13, 2007)

I used colored pencils. No, it's not beading up (cause it isn't paint) but i wasn't very careful and it turned out a little rough. Plus i was trying to get more shading on the shoe and, as i kept coloring over it, the finish wore off and the pencil didn't stick as well.


----------



## terri (Jul 13, 2007)

carolineruth12 said:


> I used colored pencils. No, it's not beading up (cause it isn't paint) but i wasn't very careful and it turned out a little rough. Plus i was trying to get more shading on the shoe and, as i kept coloring over it, the finish wore off and the pencil didn't stick as well.


I'm interested to know what paper you used, Caroline. I'm curious what you mean by "the finish wore off". Did you use an adhesive spray, or a paper with a "toothy" emulsion that started to break down during the coloring/rubdown process?


----------



## Chronicle (Jul 13, 2007)

I deleted my post because I had been under the impression that the poster had submitted a photoshopped image.  I would like to publicly apologize to Carolineruth and anyone else who was offended by my post.  It was wrong of me to jump to conclusions and I again, I am sorry for my mistake.


----------



## Derek (Jul 14, 2007)

^What's your deal?


----------



## ann (Jul 14, 2007)

what am i missing here, is there a missing repsonse?


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 14, 2007)

who the F' knows? that sounded like a pointless use of huge words to me...


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2007)

Chronicle - please check your PM's.


----------



## carolineruth12 (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, i'm confused. Terri, i used an adhesive spray, and then after a while the pencil wouldn't stick. that's what i mean. 
chronicle, i don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2007)

carolineruth12 said:


> Yeah, i'm confused. Terri, i used an adhesive spray, and then after a while the pencil wouldn't stick. that's what i mean.
> chronicle, i don't know what you're talking about.


Ah, that explains it. A good toothy emulsion on a photographic paper can usually take a bit of rubdown if you use a light touch.  Some of the Kentmere papers are very good for hand coloring, especially with the oil pencils. You might want to look at some of them as an alternative to using the "workable fix" type of sprays.

At any rate, it's so nice to see someone toning/handcoloring in this traditional way. A girl after my own heart! I hope to see more of your work.


----------



## jon_k (Jul 14, 2007)

So you took a photo and then colored this stuff in?

I can't even draw a stick figure! :lmao: Guess I'll have to stick to standard prints! 

Really cool picture there. Wish I could pull something like that off.

You say you used adhesive to create the abrasiveness to color it in. When your done is it sticky? I'm wondering how you'd put this in a frame without messing up the glass. Another coat of something?


----------



## carolineruth12 (Jul 14, 2007)

no, it's not sticky, just a little rough to the touch. And it's not that hard to color if you used colored pencils!


----------



## ann (Jul 15, 2007)

jon,
one would never put a photo up against the glass, it is important to use a window matt around the photo to protect it as well as increase it's presentation value.


----------

